# The Severn Bore



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Guy's

Done a search about campsites very close to be able to see the Bore. We have the dates of 4th, 5th and 6th of June this year and we have found out that the best place to see it, is around a place called 
Maisemore Bridge.

So to the question, can anybody recommend a site for 3 days please. We have enquired about Tudor Caravan Park , but they will only let us stay for 4 x days.
Any help willl be gratefully accepted 
Thanks
Paul


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Why not book in for the 4 days,if that`s the best place to see it.

Les


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Les 
and yes we thought of that, but that's gunna cost £80 for 3 nights, would you pay that?

But thanks for suggestion
Paul


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Probably because its the Jubilee weekend that its a 4 night stay, as I'm sure when we stayed there we only stayed 2 nights


Patty


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Have a look at this website. It gives dates and expected bore size.
The weekend of June you have chosen isnt very good as the bore will be at night

http://www.severn-bore.co.uk/2012 times.html

Andy


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Seven Bore*

if Maisemore Bridge is at the village of Maisemore you won't see much there.

We went down last year from kent and had 4 days there in the area.

Stayed at a little CL at Bulley. Close and simple.

We went down 4 times and only 1 of the runs was high and then not as high as stated. So its down to wind tide as well as the moon and just luck. The night time runs are quite good
We went to one location on the north bank by below Minsterworth Church.
This is know as a good spot and attracts quite big crowds.

We had friends who went to the south side both above and below our location to see the bore form in the estuary and nearer to Gloucester.

While in the area I would recommend Slimbridge wildfowl trust set up by Peter Scott. Take the Binos and have a great day watching all sorts of wildlife flapping about?

PS just looked at the time table and i think that you may not be too impressed in June as its a small bore. We went to one of the big runs and as i said only one was big enough for surfers to ride it?
It is a sight worth seeing but if you are coming a long way be warned!

Peter


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

gillnpaul said:


> Thanks Les
> and yes we thought of that, but that's gunna cost £80 for 3 nights, would you pay that?
> 
> But thanks for suggestion
> Paul


Paul.probably not.
Watch it on the tele then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------

